# How does your Turkey go?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in charge of the turkey for out Thanksgiving dinner - have been ever since I joined the world of fried turkey. Anyway, here is how I do it:

Mix 1 pound brown sugar, 1 pound of salt, and about 8 quarts of water until dissolved. Put turkey in solution overnight.

Remove turkey, allow to dry and tip the legs and wings. Then fry the sucker! 3 minutes per pound, or until the internal temperature is at 160. Remove and allow to rest for 15-20 minutes before cutting. Great stuff. 

I'm doing two today - one is done, and the other is half way there. Fried turkey. Great stuff.

So how are you guys cooking your turkeys? Huge is smoking his - care to share Huge?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> tip the legs and wings


What exactly do ya mean by that? Do you clip the legs and wings?

Anyway....I'd sure like to see a photo of that, even while it's frying. Food pictures hold a lot of favor on this forum... :O||:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds great *GaryFish*. Any mouth-watering pics?

I didn't smoke a turkey this Thanksgiving:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the same question as .45.
I am smoking 3 turkeys today, ours, neighbors and coworkers. I also brine overnight with a pretty similar method, but add a poultry seasoning and Worcestershire. 
Dry it off, spray with Pam and rub the same poultry seasoning. Smoke at 240 with alder and cherry chunks and Mesquite charcoal for about 6 hours. Turned out really well. The smell is the best part, scratch the monitor and give it a sniff! 
This is from my ugly drum smoker I made this summer, it makes turkey very good and this is coming from someone who doesn't like turkey.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I had the same question as .45.
> I am smoking 3 turkeys today, ours, neighbors and coworkers. I also brine overnight with a pretty similar method, but add a poultry seasoning and Worcestershire.
> Dry it off, spray with Pam and rub the same poultry seasoning. Smoke at 240 with alder and cherry chunks and Mesquite charcoal for about 6 hours. Turned out really well. The smell is the best part, scratch the monitor and give it a sniff!
> This is from my ugly drum smoker I made this summer, it makes turkey very good and this is coming from someone who doesn't like turkey.


Oooh, oooh, that does smell good!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tip the wings. That is easy. Just type "tie" the wings on your smsrt phone and have it auto fill the wrong word.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. We enjoyed the Thanksgiving Day turkeys so much, I did another one on Saturday. I thought to take a few pics along the way to share. As mentioned above, the turkey was prepped by soaking in a brine solution of 1 pound of salt, 1 pound of brown sugar, and water. Minimum soak time is about 6 hours, but overnight is better.

After the brine, remove the bird and dry it off with paper towels. Then tie up the legs and wings with cotton string. Then it is ready for the fryer. Preheat the oil to 350. Turkey should be at room temperature. Lower slowly into the oil.
[attachment=4:1mbw7pgw]Time for a bath.jpg[/attachment:1mbw7pgw]

The cooler turkey will bring the oil temperature down. Heat the oil back up and maintain in the 315 - 350 range. Cook 3 minutes per pound. The optimal size turkey for frying is about a 14-15 pound bird. So 45 minutes in the hot tub for old Tom.
[attachment=0:1mbw7pgw]Oil at 315ish.jpg[/attachment:1mbw7pgw]

[attachment=2:1mbw7pgw]Internal at 160.jpg[/attachment:1mbw7pgw]

Once the internal temperature reaches about 160, bath time is over. Then let the turkey rest for about 15-30 minutes before the surgery.
[attachment=3:1mbw7pgw]Bathtime over.jpg[/attachment:1mbw7pgw]

Once it has rested, get out the knife. Tom here is now missing a leg, wing, and part of the breast meat. I don't think he can be saved.
[attachment=1:1mbw7pgw]Tom has surgery.jpg[/attachment:1mbw7pgw]

After frying three turkeys in three days in my garage, I think it is safe to say I have the best smelling garage in Utah! As for Tom, all three of them have been picked clean by the kiddos. I'm thinking that by the time we hit New Years Day, another 2-3 turkeys will get a turn in the ol' hot tub at my house.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is so cool *GaryFish.*

Are you into trading? Say turkey for some great sausage?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know goob. Your sausage is probably made of all kinds of guts and stuff. I'd be more than happy to share some turkey though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I don't know goob. Your sausage is probably made of all kinds of guts and stuff. I'd be more than happy to share some turkey though.


Thanks man.


----------

